# Sigh...



## Alan Sweet (Mar 9, 2018)

Subtitle.... USPS the why Fed EX and UPS are successful.

The last few months have been a bit trying.

I live in Alabama and I have a good customer in Phoenix.

They wanted some thing and I sent it next day delivery via USPS.

Now, according to their tracking service, it got there by noon the next day. They lied. I was on phone with customer soon after it arrived. The following day; a day late. So next day delivery is not what you get.

Last Friday I sent another customer their order and was told it would be in Loredo, Tx by Monday, March 5. It now reads like a Jules Verne story; "Around the World with the USPS." Here is the tracking as given by our illustrious USPS tracking service. Who knows where this will end up.

*March 9, 2018, 12:26 pm * 
In Transit to Next Facility 
On its way to LAREDO, TX 78043 
The package is delayed and will not be delivered by the expected delivery date. An updated delivery date will be provided when available. The item is currently in transit to the next facility as of March 9, 2018. 
* March 8, 2018, 11:26 pm * 
Departed USPS Regional Facility 
BOISE ID DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
* March 8, 2018, 12:15 pm * 
In Transit to Next Facility 
On its way to LAREDO, TX 78043 
* March 8, 2018, 9:44 am * 
Arrived at USPS Regional Facility 
BOISE ID DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
* March 7, 2018, 12:15 pm * 
In Transit to Next Facility 
On its way to LAREDO, TX 78043 
* March 6, 2018, 9:15 pm * 
Departed USPS Regional Facility 
PHILADELPHIA PA NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
* March 6, 2018, 12:50 pm * 
In Transit to Next Facility 
On its way to LAREDO, TX 78043 
* March 5, 2018, 12:50 pm * 
In Transit to Next Facility 
On its way to LAREDO, TX 78043 
* March 4, 2018, 3:50 pm * 
Arrived at USPS Regional Facility 
PHILADELPHIA PA NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
* March 4, 2018, 1:56 am * 
Departed USPS Regional Facility 
WILMINGTON DE DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
* March 4, 2018, 1:56 am * 
Arrived at USPS Regional Facility 
WILMINGTON DE DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
* March 3, 2018, 12:00 pm * 
In Transit to Next Facility 
On its way to LAREDO, TX 78043 
* March 2, 2018, 7:00 pm * 
Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility 
BIRMINGHAM AL DISTRIBUTION CENTER ANNEX 
* March 2, 2018, 4:03 pm * 
Departed Post Office 
CHELSEA, AL 35043 
* March 2, 2018, 2:17 pm * 
USPS in possession of item 
CHELSEA, AL 35043

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 10, 2018)

Have a son that works at UPS as a driver- their business has grown so fast they have most drivers here driving max hours a week- 60+ hrs. I ship a lot of packages. Do you print your own labels. Click and ship is very easy-of course Kathie does it so that makes it easy for me. It takes one layer of error out of it. Once a package gets in the wrong loop- it can be very problematic. Customer service final answer comes very quickly in the script- "I know Nothing-and can do nothing"


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 10, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Have a son that works at UPS as a driver- their business has grown so fast they have most drivers here driving max hours a week- 60+ hrs. I ship a lot of packages. Do you print your own labels. Click and ship is very easy-of course Kathie does it so that makes it easy for me. It takes one layer of error out of it. Once a package gets in the wrong loop- it can be very problematic. Customer service final answer comes very quickly in the script- "I know Nothing-and can do nothing"



They have trouble finding and keeping drivers around here in part because of the long hours. It is a young persons job and most of them have young family's that need attention.


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 10, 2018)

I’ve had more problems with UPS than USPS. if I needs something delivered and absolutely positively needs to get there the next day I use FedEx.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 10, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> I’ve had more problems with UPS than USPS. if I needs something delivered and absolutely positively needs to get there the next day I use FedEx.



They all get a bad bar code now and again. I had a fed ex package that needed to go to St. paul , MI it went there- and then came back- went there and came back..... This went on for about 10 days- customer contact me -laughing- saying who is paying for all these plane trips. I contacted fedex- they "fixed" it and it showed up on my doorstep 2 days later. went to local fedex- very nice people- we all laughed and they re-tagged it. USPS fact- 

*506.4 million* — number of mailpieces processed and delivered each day - amazed that they have as few problems as they do.....


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 10, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> I’ve had more problems with UPS than USPS. if I needs something delivered and absolutely positively needs to get there the next day I use FedEx.


I think this is often dependent on the driver. I have problems with FedEx but none with UPS. I have had a few packages caught in the USPS do-loop. Often they are going international though.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 10, 2018)

If you really want to screw things up, let them start swapping packages. Then you don't know, (_for that matter no one knows_), where they went, when they get lost in the shipping loops. I don't understand why the yo-yos don't use a uniform tracking system, so the package can be tracked by any of them, if they're going to handle each others packages. Ordered a gun cleaning kit off E-Bay one time, shipped out of Fargo, ND. Went Fargo to Minneapolis USPS, took 8 hours, USPS from Jacksonville to me only took a day, but Minneapolis to Jacksonville via Fed-Ex took 14 days, and no one knew where it was during that time.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 11, 2018)

I wonder what the box will look like by the time it finally gets there?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

